# Oil base anything new?



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Another question for the younger guys. Bidding an upscale house today and it has oil base. I'm used to light sanding, wipe and 2 coats oil back in my younger days. Anything new on the market where I can use a water based product over oil ? Thanks for any help. The last couple of years I've turned down almost any oil work. Too many years of mineral spirits and xylene baths. Thanks for any suggestions. pd


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There are several waterborne bonding primers that stick to oil just fine. I use Zinnser bullseye 1-2-3 alot. There are others.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Either of these. The 2nd one lays down better.. http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=33 or http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=31


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Allways prime, don't listen to the  that tell you no need to prime.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

So nothing has changed when going oil to latex....universal primer sealer and 2 finish coats. If anyone has anything new ?? What about the socalled self priming products. Are they only for walls and not trim? thanks, pd


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Allways prime, don't listen to the  that tell you no need to prime.


What he said ^^^^^^


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

painterdude said:


> So nothing has changed when going oil to latex....universal primer sealer and 2 finish coats. If anyone has anything new ?? What about the socalled self priming products. Are they only for walls and not trim? thanks, pd


If you tint your primer, you may be able to one coat the finish. Sometimes this works for me. If not, you were going to do two anyway. And it doesn't cost anything extra to have it tinted.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Still using oil myself. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

painterdude said:


> Another question for the younger guys. Bidding an upscale house today and it has oil base. I'm used to light sanding, wipe and 2 coats oil back in my younger days. Anything new on the market where I can use a water based product over oil ? Thanks for any help. The last couple of years I've turned down almost any oil work. Too many years of mineral spirits and xylene baths. Thanks for any suggestions. pd


 Waterborne satin impervo.  

Skuff it, dust it, paint it. Profit. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Waterborne satin impervo.
> 
> Skuff it, dust it, paint it. Profit. :thumbsup:


*
Difficult Substrates: BENJAMIN MOORE offers a number of specialty primers for use over difficult substrates such as bleeding woods, grease stains, crayon markings, hard glossy surfaces, galvanized metal, or other substrates where paint adhesion or stain suppression is a particular problem. Your BENJAMIN MOORE® retailer can recommend the right problem solving primer for your special needs.
*


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It will go over oil without priming, all you need is to scuff the previous finish. Nothing in his post indicated it was gloss he was repainting either, regardless sanding gloss will create the needed surface tension for proper adhesion. You obviously have never used this product over oil, it is exactly what he is looking for.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> It will go over oil without priming, all you need is to scuff the previous finish. Nothing in his post indicated it was gloss he was repainting either. You obviously have never used this product over oil..


I've refinished stained cabinets with it. I know the product. I guess it may be situational. But for most situations, especially interior work, I wouldn't gamble with it. Plus a prime coat is a good base when changing colors anyway.


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been using Styx by insulx. I just did some cabinets, I brushed some on a piece of formica to test and could not scratch it with my finger nail. After on overnight dry. Goes on like an oil, levels out nice, sands easy.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pro Classic..scuff wipe it with denatured paint it.Got in my home, no problems.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I've refinished stained cabinets with it. I know the product. I guess it may be situational. But for most situations, especially interior work, I wouldn't gamble with it. Plus a prime coat is a good base when changing colors anyway.


I agree, it's better to prime now rather than scrape, sand, prime and repaint later.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

went to look at the job....extensive 2 story. All woodwork oil, gloss. Wainscotted hall, stairway and dining room with picture frame all thru. Would have been at least a week of oil so told them to look for someone else. Also had 30 foot open stair area. No longer have helpers or looking at stuff like this at 60. Second problem was there was dirt on everything ....would have taken a day or 2 just to wash, and how do you tell homeowner of upscale house that everything has to be washed??? Thanks for he info. sometimes ya just gotta walk away. thanks, pd.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> It will go over oil without priming, all you need is to scuff the previous finish. Nothing in his post indicated it was gloss he was repainting either, regardless sanding gloss will create the needed surface tension for proper adhesion. You obviously have never used this product over oil, it is exactly what he is looking for.



I don't think in the long term it will hold up. Do what you like but I see nothing but problem's with this method...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I suppose you prime with aura and duration exterior as well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I suppose you prime with aura and duration exterior as well.


I would in certain cases. Doors in bad shape, or other surfaces that are not sealed well that would absorb at diff rates.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I suppose you prime with aura and duration exterior as well.



Naw good quality acrylic primer will do..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That wasn't my point, and I see that how I worded wasn't the best. I was just making the point that when these self priming exterior paints were released I had plenty of old timers tell me I was a fool not to prime bare wood, and they couldn't accept that you didn't have to.

Anyone who has been using Duration for 5 or 6 + years knows the product performs exactly how they said it would. There is a thread discussing this very thing here.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes it dose perform like **** win says but it's over priced as most of there product's are.


----------

